# Ground exersizes....for the rider.



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lots of core strengthening! Plank, squats, hip lifts, etc.

Heres a good excersize/blurb from my Coach about helping position. :wink: (click on the link on the website)

Three Point Touch


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

okay thank you so much  that's really helpful !


----------

